# Donations and contributions message



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Fellow Sinners, here's a public service announcement from our site owner, Ernie Romers:



Watchuseek Admin said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Watchuseek offers our members a large and rather effective Sales section at no charge.
> 
> ...


----------

